# Velcro caution



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

PSA for newer owners like myself. Was out working in the yard planting bushes. Took a step back to throw a shovel of dirt into the wheel barrow and stepped on Ellie’s leg or foot. I almost went over on a rocky slope and freaked out over her cry. I seriously thought I broke her leg but thank goodness she is 100% fine. She was hovering all around me working and I just wasn’t paying attention behind me. Lesson learned , watch where you step when your V is out with you while performing work or activities!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Could not agree more... they also seem to think that we have eyes on our back, just as can see them under our feet while carrying an object blocking our vision


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hahaha yes! And don’t they all make a big fuss when they hurt themselves only a little bit, monsters.


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

Also while going down the steps. She can't bear to not be in the lead, but wants to be sure I am lockstep beside her on each step before going forward! Even worse in the half light on dusk or dawn.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

TrumpetBlast said:


> Also while going down the steps. She can't bear to not be in the lead, but wants to be sure I am lockstep beside her on each step before going forward! Even worse in the half light on dusk or dawn.


Yes! Ellie walks up stairs patiently behind or on my side. She waits for every step. Going down stairs is a different story, sometimes she shows restraint and other times she wants to be in front but slow enough to make sure not too far from you until we reach the bottom 4 steps and she runs down.


----------

